# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  NΑΒΒΑ-ΠΕΣΔ Mr Hellas 2004 (30 Μαϊου, Novotel)

## Polyneikos

Συνεχίζοντας την προσπάθεια το www.Bodybuilding.gr να συνδεσει τους νεότερους αναγνώστες  με παλαιότερους αγώνες αλλα και να φρεσκαρουμε τις μνημες των παλαιοτέρων ,σας παρουσιασουμε το Mr Hellas που είχε γίνει στo Novotel τον Μαϊο του 2004 με διοργανωτές την ΝABBA HELLAS και την ΠΕΣΔ.

Στα αξιοσημείωτα του αγώνα: Η τριπλή ισοβαθμία στον Γενικο Τίτλο μεταξύ Σιώτη - Μάγκου - Μαρκόγλου



Σαν συμμετοχή αθλητων υπήρξε ένας πολύ ικανοποιητικός αριθμος,σύνολο 52.
Ξεκινώντας από την κατηγορία Juniors eιχαμε την συμμετοχή 6 αθλητων,
με την κατάταξη να έχει ως εξης:

Juniors


1.Αγαλοπουλος
2.Ευσταθοπουλος
3.Φλιωρης
4.Μπερτσουκας 
5.Λεωνιδου
6.Κυριακοπουλος
 










*Νικητης ο Κωνσταντίνος Αγαλόπουλος*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Masters,με 6 αθλητες οι οποιοι ήταν σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο.*

Masters

1.Γουσετης
2.Αντρεϊκο
3.Καπετανιος
4.Κοσκινας
5.Μπουγατιωτης
6.Μπιρλης
 
**

**



**





*ΛΑΤΣΟ ΑΝΤΡΕΪΚΟ*



**


*Γουσετης Νίκος,νικητης Masters*


**

----------


## Polyneikos

Fitness 1 (ψηλή) Ανδρων

1.Κασωτακης
2.Νικολαου
3.Κουτσονικας
4.Παπανικολας
5.Καλλινικος
6.Ζειμπεκος
7.Μπουζιανος
8.Γιονταρι


**






*Ο νικητης της κατηγορίας,Κασωτάκης Βαγγέλης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Fitness 2 (Χαμηλή) Ανδρων,6 συμμετοχές.*

*1.Τσιγαντες*
*2.Σταμπουλης*
*3.Τσουχλαρακης*
*4.Κολοκουρας*
*5.Τετριμιδας*
*6.Χουμας*
 
**



*Ο νικητης,Τσιγάντε Διονυσης.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στο γενικό τιτλο για την Fitness κατηγορία διαγωνιστηκαν οι νικητες των 2 κλάσεων, ο Τσιγάντε με τον Κασωτακη ,και νικητης αναδέιχθηκε ο πρώτος.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στις γυναίκες πήραν μερος 2 αθλήτριες, η Κατερινα Μεγάλου που αγωνιστηκε στην κατηγορία figure και η γνωστη πρωταθλήτρια Πόπη Τριπόδη ,στην κατηγορία Physique.*

*Κατερινα Μεγάλου*


**


*Μεγαλου - Σιώτης* 




Κατερινα Μεγαλου - Πόπη Τριπόδη




*Πόπη Τριπόδη*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία BB χαμηλη,9 συμμετοχές με νικητη τον Βασίλη Μάρκογλου.*


1.Μαρκογλου
2.Μιχαηλιδης N.
3.Μοιντινης
4.Καρρας
5.Ζιωγας
6.Θωμοπουλος
7.Δημητρακοπουλος
8.Νικολαου
9.Νουσης

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία BB μεσαία,8 συμμετοχές,με τον μεγάλο πρωταθλήτη από την Λαμία Παναγιώτη Σιώτη , ο οποίος η αλήθεια είναι ότι οπου κατέβει είναι δύσκολο να χάσει λόγω της ολοκληρωμένης του σκηνικης παρουσίας.
Η καταταξη είχε ως εξης :

1.Σιωτης
2.Μαυροδημος
3.Σαμιδης
4.Χαριτος
5.Μπιρλης
6.Λαγουδακης
7.Θεοφυλλιδης
8.Ντοκαριουμ
 







*Ο νικητης Παναγιωτης Σιώτης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μια επίσης παραδοσιακά "δύσκολη" κατηγορία είναι η ψηλή BB ,με 7 συμμετοχές αυτη την χρονια και νικητη τον Γιάννη Μάγκο από την Ρόδο*


*1.Μαγκος*
*2.Καραιβανοφ*
*3.Κιουλαφης*
*4.Τσαφος*
*5.Κουτιβας*
*6.Κατσετης*
*7.Ριζικ*













*Ο νικητης Μάγκος Γιάννης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Για τον γενικό τίτλο αγωνιστικαν οι τρεις νικητες των ΒΒ κατηγοριών,ο Μάρκογλου,ο Σιώτης και ο Μαγκος.*

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι αθλητες έκαναν τεσσερις γύρους συγκρισεων και η Επιτροπή δεν είχε αποφασίσει ακόμη για τον νικητή.Τελικα μετά από πολλές συγκρίσεις και συσκέψεις και ενω διαφαινόταν ότι η Επιτροπή κοντευε να αποφασίσει,οι ιδιοι οι αθλητες αποφάσισαν ότι η ισοπαλία θα ηταν το πιο δίκαιο αποτέλεσμα και ότι δεν υπήρχε λόγος να ανακυρηχθεί γενικός νικητης !!
Τελικα η κριτικη επιτροπή δέχθηκε να τελειωσει τον αγωνα χωρίς γενικό νικητη,απόφαση που μάλλον διευκόλυνε και τους ίδιους και έτσι δεν δυσαρεστηθηκε κανείς,ούτε από τους αθλητες ούτε από το κοινο που ο καθενας είχε τις προτιμήσεις του.

**












Έτσι τελειωσε ένας πολύ καλός αγωνας ,με πολύ καλό επίπεδο αθλητων,χωρίς όμως Γενικό νικητη αλλά με τρεις πολύ καλους ισαξιους διεκδικητες .*..*

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

ειμουν εκει και ειδα!ο σιωτης μια κλαση πανω απο ολους,επρεπε να κερδισει χαλαρα...

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Κι εγω το ειχα παρακολουθησει τοτε. Πραγματι ο Σιωτης αδικηθηκε, επρεπε να το ειχε παρει κατα την γνωμη μου..

----------


## Giannis M

_re seis o nikos eustathopoulos einai 3aderfaki mou...proxtes pantreuotan kiolas!!!!!_

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Ενας αγωνας που παρολο το επιπεδο των αθλητων αλλα και των συμμετοχων ΑΜΑΥΡΩΘΗΚΕ απο την δειλια της κριτηκης επιτροπης.....οπως και ο αγωνας της Πατρας μερικα χρονια αργοτερα μονο που εκει ειχαμε ισοβαθμια 2 αθλητων στην κατηγορια τους αλλα με γενικο νικητη τον ενα απο τους 2  !!!

Επρεπε να δειτε τι εγινε στα αποδυτηρια.............και οι 2 τα σπαγανε για τους δικους τους λογους!

ΕΛΛΑΔΑΡΑ! μην απορειτε μετα γιατι δεν παμε μπροστα.....

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτός ο αγωνας όντως είχε αυτη την "πρωτοτυπία".ΤΟ αθλημα αυτο έχει αυτη την χάρη που μερικες φορες μετατρέπεται σε ελάττωμα ότι στηρίζεται στα ματια ανθρωπων για να βγουν τα αποτελέσματα και όχι σε καποιο δεδομενο χειροπιαστο,όπως είναι το γκολ στο ποδόσφαιρο ή το καλάθι στο μπασκετ.Πολλές φορες ακομα και η κριτικη επιτροπη επηρεαζεται από προσωπικες συμπαθειες ή γνωριμιες..
Αλλά Στελιο εγω πιστευω ότι το άθλημα στο  ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο παει μπροστα και έχει περιθωρια βελτίωσης.Τρανες αποδείξεις τα τελευταια Πανελλήνια Πρωταθληματα της Nabba και Wabba ,Μαϊο και Ιούνιο,με συμμετοχές 150 αθλητων και πάρα πολλων θεατων.Υπαρχουν περιθωρια βελτίωσης,αλλά και σημαδια ανακαμψης.
Τωρα αν μου πεις ότι καποιος θελει να το ψαξει επαγγελματικα εκει θα σου πω όχι.Δεν είμαστε έτοιμοι ακομα...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Aυτός ο αγωνας όντως είχε αυτη την "πρωτοτυπία".ΤΟ αθλημα αυτο έχει αυτη την χάρη που μερικες φορες μετατρέπεται σε ελάττωμα ότι στηρίζεται στα ματια ανθρωπων για να βγουν τα αποτελέσματα και όχι σε καποιο δεδομενο χειροπιαστο,όπως είναι το γκολ στο ποδόσφαιρο ή το καλάθι στο μπασκετ.Πολλές φορες ακομα και η κριτικη επιτροπη επηρεαζεται από προσωπικες συμπαθειες ή γνωριμιες..
> Αλλά Στελιο εγω πιστευω ότι το άθλημα στο  ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο παει μπροστα και έχει περιθωρια βελτίωσης.Τρανες αποδείξεις τα τελευταια Πανελλήνια Πρωταθληματα της Nabba και Wabba ,Μαϊο και Ιούνιο,με συμμετοχές 150 αθλητων και πάρα πολλων θεατων.Υπαρχουν περιθωρια βελτίωσης,αλλά και σημαδια ανακαμψης.
> Τωρα αν μου πεις ότι καποιος θελει να το ψαξει επαγγελματικα εκει θα σου πω όχι.Δεν είμαστε έτοιμοι ακομα...


Μα ολα αυτα εγιναν σε ερασιτεχνικο επιπεδο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτό που εννοουσα και σου λεω Στέλιο είναι οτι σε ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο υπάρχει η φλόγα ακομα και μαλιστα υπαρχει και άνθηση.
Εκει που δεν υπαρχει έδαφος για να το ψαξει κανεις  παραπέρα είναι το επαγγελματικό κομματι.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κατα την γνώμη μου πάντα είναι πολύ δύσκολο και δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει θεμα ισοβαθμίας αφου οι κριτες πάντα πρέπει να είναι μονός αριθμός οπότε δεν υφίστατε .

αυτό στην πάτρα ήμουν παρών και ξερω , τι να πούν και οι κριτες στο ολύμπια που εχουν να αντιμετωπήσουν ονόματα τρανταχτα και φίρμες , εκει δεν χωραν καθόλου συναισθηματισμοί όπως και στα παγκόσμια η πανευρωπαικά .

και γω πολλες φορες οταν κάθομε στην επιτροπή αγχώνομε και στεναχωριέμε αν δεν μου αρεσει το αποτέλεσμα αλλα τι να κάνουμε έτσι είναι και πρέπει να είμαστε αντικειμενικοί και δεν χωραν συναισθηματισμοί .

γι αυτό και ποτε μου σαν αθλητης δεν εχω διαμαρτηρηθεί αν εχω βγεί δεύτερος σε εναν αγωνα , γι αυτό και τολμω να τα λέω αυτα , γιατι αν δεν ειχα δείξει δείγματα γραφης δεν θα μιλούσα.

φταίνε και μερικοί που φορτίζουν τους αθλητες λέγοντας τους είσαι πρώτος και σε αδικησαν κτλ.
και μενα οι δικοί μου όταν με βλέπουν σε αγωνες για πρώτο με είχαν , αλλα εγω ξέρω δεν παρασύρομε , σημασία εχει να είσαι καλός και δεν μετραει μόνο η θεση , αλλα και αυτό με την ισοβαθμία εμένα προσωπικα δεν μου αρέσει

----------


## Polyneikos

> _re seis o nikos eustathopoulos einai 3aderfaki mou...proxtes pantreuotan kiolas!!!!!_


Να ζήσει το παλικαρι και βίον ανθόσπαρτον !!Πες του να γραφτεί και στο φόρουμ μας ! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το αφιέρωμα του αγώνα, από το περιοδικο Bodybuilding & Fitness (Eκδόσεις ΑΘΛΗΤΗ)

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το παραπάνω ρεπορτάζ είναι από το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος No.12 - Νοέμβριος 2004.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες που ανέβηκαν σήμερα απο τον Γιάννη Μάγκο, ο πρώτος του αγώνας

----------

